# Roadside Businesses



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Any of you had much luck with side-of-the-road businesses? Like a vegetable truck or BBQ pit? Any tricks of the trade to be mindful of that I can't find on google, little bits of experience wisdom?


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Had a guy show up in our little town a few months ago in a "bread" truck that had been re-worked. He hung out a sign that says "Pop's Catfish". He has done very well. People are lined up wanting his fish.

Not sure what he had to do to get a permit, but it was well worth it.


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, i'm sure it cant be hard to get the permits if you have the right rig to use. I'm also thinking about making an organic heirloom based business to sort of distinguish myself from the other folks along the highway selling the exact same thing


----------

